# I found the BEST way to make new friends!



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

Tell a woman you love her..


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds like bad advice to me . 
Please elaborate why you've come up with that .


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

Grog said:


> Sounds like bad advice to me .
> Please elaborate why you've come up with that .


Trust me


----------



## Clocky321 (Jun 19, 2014)

You crazy mfr most women will just spurn me.


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

proof? examples? peronal experience you wish to share? 

nobody is gonna "just trust you." Just trust me on that one (see you questioned it). 

how about a story?


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

That is beyond stupid. That's the BEST way to convince everyone that you're a desperate, clingy creep.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess the OP is referring to being Friendzoned. lol.

Yeah not a realistic approach to making friends.


----------



## Dewdlz (Jan 17, 2014)

I make friends by finding new music to listen to.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't believe how many heads this joke went over.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

sarcasm and/sardonism doesn't carry well over the internet, apparently.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

cmed said:


> I can't believe how many heads this joke went over.


They'll experience it...


----------



## SearchingTheHorizon (Jul 2, 2014)

well as long as you mean it..


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Say if I was to tell my near crushgirl (I sure think of her all the time, but the feelings have not hit max at all yet, I don't see or hear her enough, and I'm trying to fight it, well sort of)

So if I go up and tell her I have a crush on her, even if I knew her, that freaks girls out, trust me.


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

TheaterofHope said:


> Tell a woman you love her..


Are you saying that you'll impress guys by showing that you're brave enough to do that and they'll become your friends?

Come on, let us in on the joke.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

mcpon said:


> Are you saying that you'll impress guys by showing that you're brave enough to do that and they'll become your friends?
> 
> Come on, let us in on the joke.


This happened:


----------



## ralf (Jul 4, 2014)

TheaterofHope said:


> This happened:


well - she is saying that you are like a good friend to her. but she is thinking more like this: "oh, god, NO - what he was thinking!!! ... but I do not want to hurt feelings of this emotionally instable guys... so I tell him that he is like a friend to me... I hope never hear from him, though, but if I will have to - then I will be as polite as possible to this poor man"

And for those who refer about this thread as a joke or sarcasm - this is not the right place for these kind of jokes... it would be like telling "youmama" jokes at orphanage.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

TheaterofHope said:


> Tell a woman you love her..


I agree!  I did it many times!  very successful!


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that a friendzone joke? :no Seriously dude...


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Slytherclaw said:


> Is that a friendzone joke? :no Seriously dude...


Friendzoner detected.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

ByStorm said:


> Friendzoner detected.


Whoops, my bad for not having sex with all the dudes who were in the slightest bit nice to me! Because clearly I owed them that, right? The guys who can't take no for an answer?

I've been "friendzoned" plenty of times, I just don't call it that because I'm not full of s***.


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

Slytherclaw said:


> Whoops, my bad for not having sex with all the dudes who were in the slightest bit nice to me! Because clearly I owed them that, right? The guys who can't take no for an answer?
> 
> I've been "friendzoned" plenty of times, I just don't call it that because I'm not full of s***.


Why did you take the bait? Chill out and relax, who cares what he said.


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

"we should just be friends"=

"I not attracted to you"

"You arent even good enough to be a provider slave but an emotional tampon is useful"

"Do my bidding to earn my respect which u will never get nor will you get sex from me either"

"Your niceness is so feminine it makes me sick to my stomach,God I wish you just punched me to prove you actually have a penis"

"Its too easy theres no chase"


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Slytherclaw said:


> Whoops, my bad for not having sex with all the dudes who were in the slightest bit nice to me! Because clearly I owed them that, right? The guys who can't take no for an answer?
> 
> I've been "friendzoned" plenty of times, I just don't call it that because I'm not full of s***.


Damn that hit a nerve that shouldn't of even been hit.. Pretty sure the guy was just joking around, lol


----------

